# Wrong Turn 3: Left For Dead



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Prisoners and back woods mutants: two great tastes that go great together! 

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/15946


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your little intros are even more entertaining than the articles you post, JT


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

If only the first film were good, I might care about Parts 2 and 3.


----------

